# Grand luxxe at Riveria Maya?



## hurnik (Mar 13, 2011)

I think I've seen some recent posts that they finally have finished at least one unit for the Grand Luxxe/Bliss at the Riveria Maya?

Does anyone know if you can exchange into this via RCI or II

RCI (at least that I see) only shows Mayan Palace and Grand Mayan, so I wasn't sure if the Grand Luxxe was incorporated into the same group, or if it's on its own.

Thank you


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 13, 2011)

You can trade in through II and there are also very inexpensive Getaways (rentals) on II.  Recently, there were some for less than $300 per week.

Within the last 2 weeks, there was a large bulk space banking as well - but not sure what's left.  Your best bet is to put in an on-going request for LXR.

To see what's been deposited:
-Go to the TUG Sightings Forum
-click on "search this forum"
-type "Grand Luxxe" in the search box
-search


----------



## John Cummings (Mar 14, 2011)

You can also exchange into the Grand Luxxe with SFX.


----------



## hurnik (Mar 15, 2011)

DeniseM said:


> You can trade in through II and there are also very inexpensive Getaways (rentals) on II.  Recently, there were some for less than $300 per week.
> 
> Within the last 2 weeks, there was a large bulk space banking as well - but not sure what's left.  Your best bet is to put in an on-going request for LXR.
> 
> ...



Wow, thanks Denise.  I looked at II site and they didn't list any "grand luxxe" but perhaps I wasn't in the right section.

When you say rentals for $300/week what do you mean by that?  (I only have Hilton and as such, exchange into RCI, so pardon my stupid questions).


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 15, 2011)

hurnik said:


> Wow, thanks Denise.  I looked at II site and they didn't list any "grand luxxe" but perhaps I wasn't in the right section.



Do you have a II account?  You can't search the inventory unless you have an account.

What I actually suggested above, is to go to the TUG Sightings forum, and use the search function there, and search for "Grand Luxxe" to see the history of deposits that have been reported on TUG.



> When you say rentals for $300/week what do you mean by that?  (I only have Hilton and as such, exchange into RCI, so pardon my stupid questions).



II rents excess inventory as "Getaways"  there have recently been Grand Luxxe Getaways for less than $300 a week on the II website.


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 15, 2011)

I just checked: 

LX2 - Grand Luxxe Residence Club - Bahia de Banderas, has 11 Getaways for rent starting at $347 a week, and 11 exchanges available.

LXX - Grand Luxxe Riviera Maya - Playa Del Carmen, Quintana Roo, has 30 exchanges available - including Christmas Eve week.


----------



## hurnik (Mar 15, 2011)

Thanks Denise.  I was looking at this, but I see that unless you have a valid login, they don't show all the resorts.

http://www.intervalworld.com/web/cs?a=1500

I guess I'll have to look more to see whether to get an HGVC Affiliate that trades into II, or try SFX (but from what I've read SFX can be a bit pricey with no guarantee you'll even get what you want).  At least with Hilton I can search RCI inventory BEFORE I book. 

Not sure if II works the same.

But more research is in order.


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 15, 2011)

The link you posted is the resort directory - it doesn't show deposits at all.

Yes - II works the same - the info. I posted above is from the online inventory that I could book right now.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Mar 15, 2011)

I am pretty shocked at the availability for the "Grand" resorts on SFX.  It's impressive.  I was just looking.  Everything they have is either for rent or exchange--hundreds of units, and no 1-in-5 rules.


----------



## John Cummings (Mar 16, 2011)

hurnik said:


> Thanks Denise.  I was looking at this, but I see that unless you have a valid login, they don't show all the resorts.
> 
> http://www.intervalworld.com/web/cs?a=1500
> 
> ...



SFX has on-line searching.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Mar 16, 2011)

rickandcindy23 said:


> I am pretty shocked at the availability for the "Grand" resorts on SFX.  It's impressive.  I was just looking.  Everything they have is either for rent or exchange--hundreds of units, and no 1-in-5 rules.



Yeah - it kind of belies the assertion that Luxxe units will never be available through an exchange company and that the only way a person could ever dream of staying in a Luxxe unit is by owning or renting.


----------



## John Cummings (Mar 16, 2011)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> Yeah - it kind of belies the assertion that Luxxe units will never be available through an exchange company and that the only way a person could ever dream of staying in a Luxxe unit is by owning or renting.



The reason there are so many weeks available is mainly due to developer weeks. The Grupo Mayan resorts have always had a lot of developer weeks because they have been constantly expanding their resorts. The expansion has slowed down to some extent so probably sometime in the future, the supply of developer weeks will dry up though I wouldn't count on it.

HGVC was like this in the late 90's. I could exchange into HGVC through SFX anytime I wanted. We exchanged into the HGVC/Flamingo Las Vegas 4 times in one year. That dried up after a few years so it became more difficult to get the HGVC exchanges.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Mar 16, 2011)

John Cummings said:


> The reason there are so many weeks available is mainly due to developer weeks.



Absolutely.  But there's always some developer somewhere who is dumping quality inventory into the system.  As you noted, at one time it was HGVC.  But even though they might have slowed, other developers were expanding.  When Grupo Mayan slows down, there will be someone else with newly finished projects that they want to fill.


----------



## MuranoJo (Mar 16, 2011)

After all the negative posts here on TUG about Grupo, it's surprising that there's this interest in visiting Grupo's new Luxxe property--even for the cheap Getaways and easy exchanges.  Amazing.

I'd say go for it, after all, it will be wonderful. Absolutely.

However, no sympathy from me if you sign up for the timeshare presentation for a gift, get held hostage for hours with brutal cycles of multiple salespeople, (maybe even served spiked coffee as someone claimed), and forced to sign paperwork you can't be bothered to read until 10 days later--too late for recession.  

It's pretty mind-boggling when even experienced Tuggers somehow become victims and come back here to report...on and on.


----------



## John Cummings (Mar 16, 2011)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> Absolutely.  But there's always some developer somewhere who is dumping quality inventory into the system.  As you noted, at one time it was HGVC.  But even though they might have slowed, other developers were expanding.  When Grupo Mayan slows down, there will be someone else with newly finished projects that they want to fill.



You are missing the point. I am not talking about developer weeks in general. The thread is about Grupo Mayan's Grand Luxxe so I am only referring to developer weeks from them. Weeks from other developers is not going to affect the availability of Grand Luxxe weeks. I just used the example of HGVC to illustrate.


----------



## hurnik (Mar 16, 2011)

muranojo said:


> After all the negative posts here on TUG about Grupo, it's surprising that there's this interest in visiting Grupo's new Luxxe property--even for the cheap Getaways and easy exchanges.  Amazing.
> 
> I'd say go for it, after all, it will be wonderful. Absolutely.
> 
> ...



I'm not looking at buying Grupo Mayan stuff.

I have stayed at the Grand Mayan and it was wonderful

I saw the "pre-built" Grand Luxxe unit and thought it was even more gorgeous

Planning on spending 2 weeks in 2013 or possibly 2012 if I can swing it.

But that's just me.  (most of the other timeshares in that area seem to be all-inclusive which is too pricey for me).


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 16, 2011)

muranojo said:


> After all the negative posts here on TUG about Grupo, it's surprising that there's this interest in visiting Grupo's new Luxxe property--even for the cheap Getaways and easy exchanges.  Amazing.



I'm not surprised at all - no one has said that it isn't a beautiful resort.  The negative comments have been about:
1)  Offensive and dishonest TS sales people
2)  Enormous developer prices

This is pretty typical for TUG, where we can love our timeshares, but hate developer sales and resort management.  There is more focus on it on the Mexico forum, but people say the same things about companies like Marriott and Starwood.

Just like this forum, there are people on both sides of the issue, on the other forums, too.


----------



## MuranoJo (Mar 16, 2011)

Denise,

There have been several comments in the last year that some posters wouldn't stay at Grupo no matter how nice it is--because they refused to set foot in a place that would have that type of sales tactics.

But, perhaps I need to visit the other chain forums for a more balanced view.


----------



## John Cummings (Mar 16, 2011)

muranojo said:


> Denise,
> 
> There have been several comments in the last year that some posters wouldn't stay at Grupo no matter how nice it is--because they refused to set foot in a place that would have that type of sales tactics.
> 
> But, perhaps I need to visit the other chain forums for a more balanced view.



The Grupo Mayan resorts are great resorts. Their sales practices have nothing to do with us enjoying the resorts. I expect that many feel the same way.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Mar 16, 2011)

muranojo said:


> Denise,
> 
> There have been several comments in the last year that some posters wouldn't stay at Grupo no matter how nice it is--because they refused to set foot in a place that would have that type of sales tactics.
> 
> But, perhaps I need to visit the other chain forums for a more balanced view.





John Cummings said:


> The Grupo Mayan resorts are great resorts. Their sales practices have nothing to do with us enjoying the resorts. I expect that many feel the same way.


We've stayed at Grupo Mayan properties several times, and I expect that we will again.  But we've resolutely avoided attending one of their sales presentations.  

The concierges seem genuinely shocked that we aren't interested in the wonderful opportunity.


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 16, 2011)

muranojo said:


> Denise,
> 
> But, perhaps I need to visit the other chain forums for a more balanced view.



Oh yeah, they duke it out on the Marriott and Starwood forums on a regular basis.   

But I must admit that the Mexico forum does seem to attract more, uh, unique individuals.


----------



## John Cummings (Mar 16, 2011)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> The concierges seem genuinely shocked that we aren't interested in the wonderful opportunity.



We have never had that experience. We just tell them that we don't do sales presentations and they readily accept that. Actually it was not the concierges that handle signing people up. We became very good friends with a couple of the concierges at the Grand Mayan - Nuevo Vallarta.


----------



## pjrose (Mar 17, 2011)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> We've stayed at Grupo Mayan properties several times, and I expect that we will again.  But we've resolutely avoided attending one of their sales presentations.
> 
> *The concierges seem genuinely shocked that we aren't interested in the wonderful opportunity.*





DeniseM said:


> Oh yeah, they duke it out on the Marriott and Starwood forums on a regular basis.
> 
> *But I must admit that the Mexico forum does seem to attract more, uh, unique individuals.   *



:hysterical: :hysterical: :hysterical: 
I really need the laughs tonight - thanks!
:hysterical: :hysterical: :hysterical:


----------



## Elli (Mar 17, 2011)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> We've stayed at Grupo Mayan properties several times, and I expect that we will again.  But we've resolutely avoided attending one of their sales presentations.
> 
> The concierges seem genuinely shocked that we aren't interested in the wonderful opportunity.


Steve, we just spent a week at the Grand Mayan Riviera Maya.  Didn't attend a sales presentation, of course, but was amazed how many time share sales people are there, and the number of people attending the presentations - unreal.  Elli


----------



## rpennisi (Mar 17, 2011)

Elli said:


> Steve, we just spent a week at the Grand Mayan Riviera Maya.  Didn't attend a sales presentation, of course, but was amazed how many time share sales people are there, and the number of people attending the presentations - unreal.  Elli



When we were in NV, we were told that they broke a record for sales, but of course, they are selling more expensive GB and GL weeks/months.  I am amazed at the amount of $$ out there, despite the bad economy.  It's not bad for everyone.
Ron


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 17, 2011)

rpennisi said:


> When we were in NV, we were told that they broke a record for sales, but of course, they are selling more expensive GB and GL weeks/months.  I am amazed at the amount of $$ out there, despite the bad economy.  It's not bad for everyone.
> Ron



Yes, but a lot of people are financing these timeshares, and they can't really afford it.  We hear from those people every day - not just in Mexico, but everywhere.


----------



## rpennisi (Mar 17, 2011)

DeniseM said:


> Yes, but a lot of people are financing these timeshares, and they can't really afford it.  We hear from those people every day - not just in Mexico, but everywhere.



You have a more complete picture than I do.  But I keep thinking of this...Last year, I sneaked into the Grand Luxxe Residence model at NV as it was being shown by a salesman to 2 well dressed women.  Never saw so much granite!  I asked one of them if she was thinking of buying into the Grand Luxxe.  She told me this was going to be home for 3 months, and she was trying to convince her friend to buy as well.  I just thought, "Wow, that's a quarter mil, plus mf's".
Ron


----------



## curtbrown (Mar 18, 2011)

rpennisi said:


> She told me this was going to be home for 3 months, and she was trying to convince her friend to buy as well.  I just thought, "Wow, that's a quarter mil, plus mf's".
> Ron



I think the $250K is the "asking" price for someone coming in off the street.  Many, if not most, of the owners of the Grand Luxxe and Grand Bliss resorts have been given quite a bit of credit for the MP and GM weeks that they already own, whether they bought them resale for pennies on the dollar or not.  Besides, the "asking price" and the "selling price" are often quite different, if negotiated properly.  Also consider that much of that lady's time may be in "free" bonus weeks that are offered along with the sale (she just needs to pay the MF for them if and when she uses them).

Curt


----------



## mikenk (Mar 18, 2011)

curtbrown said:


> I think the $250K is the "asking" price for someone coming in off the street.  Many, if not most, of the owners of the Grand Luxxe and Grand Bliss resorts have been given quite a bit of credit for the MP and GM weeks that they already own, whether they bought them resale for pennies on the dollar or not.  Besides, the "asking price" and the "selling price" are often quite different, if negotiated properly.  Also consider that much of that lady's time may be in "free" bonus weeks that are offered along with the sale (she just needs to pay the MF for them if and when she uses them).
> 
> Curt



Points well made Curt.

The Grupo mayan resorts are a lightening rod on this forum. It's like the Dallas Cowboys for football fans - you either luv 'em or hate 'em but you gotta talk about 'em.. (HOW ABOUT THEM COWBOYS!!!)

The Grupo Mayan resorts are a high pressure selling machine - no doubt about it. The unprepared will be eaten alive as frequently evidenced here. On the other side, the prepared can actually negotiate some pretty good deals at some spectacular resorts. Assumptions run rampant on costs, but they are just that, pure assumptions. You gotta play the game to understand the rules. 

I see speculation on the new proposed Royal residence resorts as to costs. They are clearly modeled after the Luxxe brand. it will be interesting to see how that plays out. My bet is the unprepared will pay dearly; the prepared will get some pretty good deals.

In general, The TUG mentality is pretty simple - buy resale and be happy. I believe that it won't be quite so simple in the future as timeshare developers, like Grupo Mayan, are changing the rules and will continue to change the rules in order to maintain their viability.

JMHO,
Mike


----------



## rpennisi (Mar 18, 2011)

I love the Grupo Mayan resorts and go for multiple weeks every year.  The lady I was talking about bought 3 months of the largest of the GL units.  My point was there's a lot of money out there and she wasn't concerned about the price, only the product.


----------



## John Cummings (Mar 18, 2011)

rpennisi said:


> ...The lady I was talking about bought 3 months of the largest of the GL units.  My point was there's a lot of money out there and she wasn't concerned about the price, only the product.



There are a lot people that are far more concerned with the product than the price. You just don't find many of them on TUG or like user group web sites.


----------



## sally13 (Mar 19, 2011)

*Mjke....*

Well said!!!......as always

sorry ..could not edit name typo...can not find my glasses...doh!


----------



## rpennisi (Mar 21, 2011)

curtbrown said:


> I think the $250K is the "asking" price for someone coming in off the street.  Many, if not most, of the owners of the Grand Luxxe and Grand Bliss resorts have been given quite a bit of credit for the MP and GM weeks that they already own, whether they bought them resale for pennies on the dollar or not.  Besides, the "asking price" and the "selling price" are often quite different, if negotiated properly.  Also consider that much of that lady's time may be in "free" bonus weeks that are offered along with the sale (she just needs to pay the MF for them if and when she uses them).
> Curt


If the cost was 250k for three months of the largest 2 bedroom corner GL villas, that would come to around 20k per week.  For those units is that really the *asking price*?....I doubt it.  Has anyone gotten the largest 2 bedroom corner GL villa for less than 20k per week?  People, a few years ago, were paying over 30k for Grand Mayan weeks, so 20k paid per Grand Luxxe week doesn't sound like an asking or starting price.
Ron


----------



## Tropical lady (Mar 21, 2011)

*thoughts on costs for 12 weeks....*

Rpennisi,
Correct me if I am wrong, but the new contracts, from early last year, are 1 member week and 2 residence weeks.  I don't think they are doing a Registered with a Vacation Fair week anymore.  So, if you purchase 4 member weeks, you will also get 8 residence weeks, ie 12 weeks.  Using your figure of 250K that comes to 60K+ per member week. Of course your use is 12 weeks or an average 20K per week. And this 60K is a guess since negotiation, credit for equity, and other factors change this figure.  366K noted in another thread would be 90K for each member week.
We went from 1+1 GB to 1+2 GL with this contract.


----------



## rpennisi (Mar 21, 2011)

Tropical lady said:


> Rpennisi,
> Correct me if I am wrong, but the new contracts, from early last year, are 1 member week and 2 residence weeks.  I don't think they are doing a Registered with a Vacation Fair week anymore.  So, if you purchase 4 member weeks, you will also get 8 residence weeks, ie 12 weeks.  Using your figure of 250K that comes to 60K+ per member week. Of course your use is 12 weeks or an average 20K per week. And this 60K is a guess since negotiation, credit for equity, and other factors change this figure.  366K noted in another thread would be 90K for each member week.
> We went from 1+1 GB to 1+2 GL with this contract.



Yes, Vacation Fair weeks are gone.  But, what's the difference how you divvy it up, 12 weeks is still what you get if you purchase 4 member weeks and get another 8 residence weeks?  Bottom line is the lady got 12 weeks for her $$


----------



## mikenk (Mar 21, 2011)

rpennisi said:


> Yes, Vacation Fair weeks are gone.  But, what's the difference how you divvy it up, 12 weeks is still what you get if you purchase 4 member weeks and get another 8 residence weeks?  Bottom line is the lady got 12 weeks for her $$



Actually, since the Luxxe is so large, we will almost always split the units and double the time again.

And for us golfers, the most important part is 192 rounds of golf for us and guests.

Mike


----------



## rpennisi (Mar 21, 2011)

mikenk said:


> Actually, since the Luxxe is so large, we will almost always split the units and double the time again.
> 
> And for us golfers, the most important part is 192 rounds of golf for us and guests.
> 
> Mike



_
Well said!!!......as always_ 
Good point (sorry 'bout the imitation, just "shining your shoes")!


----------



## hurnik (Mar 21, 2011)

It seems like there's two rooms at the Grand Luxxe at Riviera Maya?

The Villa
and the Suite?

It LOOKS like the Villa is a 3 bedroom?

And the Suite is a 2 bedroom?

Is that correct?


----------



## mikenk (Mar 21, 2011)

hurnik said:


> It seems like there's two rooms at the Grand Luxxe at Riviera Maya?
> 
> The Villa
> and the Suite?
> ...



The villa is only 2 bedroom but it has a separate room that could be used as a 3rd bedroom. It is attached as a part of the lockoff as an additional room with mini kitchen. It sleeps 2, has its own balcony, and a large screen TV.

The Luxxe suite does not have the extra room although I have been told they will in the future.

Mike


----------



## Tropical lady (Mar 21, 2011)

Ron,
In post #33 you implied that each week would be 20K (using the 240K purchase) for 12 weeks use and now I see (I guess) that you were doing the average for a 250K purchase.  It is just that for someone not familiar with the program and reading this, it appears that you just buy each week for 20K which is not the case.  You buy the member weeks and the other 2 for each member week is included, ie buy 4 for whatever price and get the other 8.  To me it brings the price point in perspective.
Better yet is the ability, as Mike pointed out, to split the 2 bedrooms.  Now 24weeks of use during the year!


----------



## rpennisi (Mar 22, 2011)

Tropical lady said:


> ...Better yet is the ability, as Mike pointed out, to split the 2 bedrooms.  Now 24weeks of use during the year!



I would think that is why if one bought the GL, they wouldn't need so many ownership weeks...unless they plan on having lots of guests.


----------



## mikenk (Mar 22, 2011)

rpennisi said:


> I would think that is why if one bought the GL, they wouldn't need so many ownership weeks...unless they plan on having lots of guests.



That is one of the huge reasons we upgraded to the villa. In effect we went from 2 weeks to 6 weeks and it gave us the ability to take as many as 3 more couples when we wanted. They are also very generous in the amenities as many are per week regardless of how you split it out.

Mike


----------

